# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Arganolie helpt tegen slechte cholesterol en ziekte van Crohn

## FRANCOIS580

Olie speelt een hoofdrol in onze keuken en heeft via onze voeding een belangrijke invloed op onze gezondheid. Er bestaan echter zovele soorten olie dat het belangrijk is de gezondste te kiezen. Hoe hoger hun concentratie aan goede cholesterol hoe gezonder. Dat is precies de reden waarom olijfolie zo’n goede faam geniet en zoveel wordt gebruikt, zeker in het mediterraans dieet. Maar niet alleen deze olijfolie is gezond. Ooit al gehoord van arganolie die gewonnen wordt uit de gelijknamige boom die uitsluitend in het zuidwestelijke deel van Marokko groeit? In Marokko waren de gezondheidsvoordelen van deze arganolie uiteraard al veel langer bekend, maar nu geraakt men ook hier van het gunstig effect van deze olie op onze gezondheid overtuigd. Wat is deze arganolie nu precies? Op wat moet je letten bij het gebruik ervan en wat zijn z’n effecten op onze gezondheid?

De arganboom, waarvan de vruchten de pitten leveren waaruit arganolie wordt geperst groeit dus in het zuidwestelijke deel van Marokko. Het zijn hoofzakelijk de Marokkaanse berbervrouwen die deze plantaardige gezondheidsolie persen. Arganolie speelt een belangrijke rol in de traditionele Marokkaanse geneeskunde. Als gevolg van onze verhoogde interesse voor gezonde voeding wordt nu ook bij ons deze arganolie steeds populairder en dat zeker niet alleen in onze keuken. Arganolie heeft een positieve invloed op onze gezondheid, en wordt nu ook bij ons meer en meer in allerlei schoonheidsproducten gebruikt.

*Sterke boom*
De arganboom is dan ook niet de eerste de beste. Het is een bijzonder sterke boom, die gemakkelijk 200 jaar oud wordt. Hij overleefd zelfs het uitzonderlijk droge klimaat van Marokko. Zijn wortels groeien zo diep, dat hij toch nog voldoende water vindt om de boom in deze moeilijke omstandigheden te laten overleven. De Arganboom voorkomt bodem erosie en stuit de opmars van de woestijn.

*Hoge voedingswaarde*
Arganolie wordt gewonnen uit de pitten van de geel- groene vruchten van de gelijknamige boom. Tot voor kort was het persen van arganolie uitsluitend handenarbeid, maar nu gebeurd dit meer en meer machinaal. Daarbij wordt geen druppel water meer gebruikt waardoor de olie langer kan worden bewaard. Een ander belangrijk voordeel van dit machinaal persen is dat de pitten van de arganboom niet langer worden verhit waardoor zowel de kwaliteit als de voedingswaarde van de arganolie nog worden verhoogd. Arganolie is donkerder als olijfolie en heeft een wat mildere, nootachtige smaak.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste*
Arganolie is vooral rijk aan essentiële vetzuren en die hebben een positieve invloed op je gezondheid.

• *Oliezuur:* arganolie bezit een bijzonder hoge concentratie aan oliezuur die je ongezonde LDL- cholesterol verlaagd en de gezonde HDL cholesterol verhoogt. Slechte cholesterol is vooral verantwoordelijk voor hoge bloeddruk, diabetes en levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten.

• *Prostaglandines:* arganolie stimuleert de aanmaak van prostaglandines die je immuunsysteem en je lichamelijke weerstand versterken. Prostaglandines werken ontstekingsremmend en zorgen voor een gezonde bloedsomloop.

• *Linolzuur:*de aanwezigheid van linolzuur in arganolie stimuleert de productie van prostaglandines. Arganolie is dan ook een aanrader voor patiënten die lijden aan.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Helenaxx

En niet vergeten de rol van:

genetische factoren, vooral in geval van eerdere gevallen binnen de familie;
infectieuze factoren;
immunologische factoren;
omgevingsfactoren.

bron

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor jouw reactie Helenaxx en hoop dat je hier vlug je draai vindt!

----------


## Helenaxx

Dankjewel  :Smile:

----------

